# Great White Peptides....



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Has anyone used the above company?

Specifically for mod-grf and ghrp.

Thanks


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Have a read of this regarding great white peptides

http://www.prohormoneforum.com/peptides-growth-factors/48735-great-white-peptides-gwp-follistatin-igf-des-ace-031-test-results.html


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Have been shown to be selling bunk stuff. Wouldn't touch them with a barge pole.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I did read somewhere they get there peptides from the same Chinese source..

Copied and pasted from another board:

"Ergopep, Extreme, Osta gain, Greatwhite............all use this lab. Ergo and Extreme are great friends with the owner." - Phil Hernon


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

So southern research are about the only legit company?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

US peptide supply seem legit as well. They stepped away from being a prof muscle sponsor due to the other suppliers selling crap at low prices.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Goldigger said:


> I did read somewhere they get there peptides from the same Chinese source..
> 
> Copied and pasted from another board:
> 
> "Ergopep, Extreme, Osta gain, Greatwhite............all use this lab. Ergo and Extreme are great friends with the owner." - Phil Hernon


this is not a suprise at all and anyone associated with any of this should be steered clear of.......Southern is very good many try to go else where because other places are cheaper.......there is a reason for this


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

these look decent

http://www.purchasepeptides.com/index.php


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

J.Smith said:


> these look decent
> 
> http://www.purchasepeptides.com/index.php


they maybe but just out of curiosity what are you basing "they look decent " on?? they might be they might not be but just wondering how you base that on?


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

They guarantee a minimum of 98% purity...? Seem to get good feedback on the forums.


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

just looked at purchasepeptide site and its cheaper to buy 2 5pack x ghrp2 (10 vials)$150ish than it is to buy a 10pack $177. seems strange!!!


----------

